
Open Pixel-art Platformer - DDR0
https://github.com/DDR0/open_pixel_platformer
======
mrspeaker
At first I wondered why this was on Hacker News (there are zillions of open
source games out there) - but there is some more information in the linked
forum post that makes it interesting:
[http://www.pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=16828&PN...](http://www.pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=16828&PN=1)

Looks like the key points are "fairly modern engine with full hardware
acceleration", "it runs on darned near everything", and "a bunch of pixel-art
specific features in it; we wanted to be able to do a lot of the typical
pixel-art tricks you're familiar with from classic games".

------
Nekorosu
It's a minimalistic game demo based on the Anura engine which is the engine of
Frogatto (old-school styled platformer with pixel graphics).

Why should you be excited?

Well, the engine supports nearly every trick Bret Victor has shown in his
Inventing on Principle talk. While looking really old-school it's actually
rather advanced modern engine with a lot of love and advanced computer science
put in it. For example it's scripting engine uses pure functional programming
disguised to look like something imperative.

------
conroy
Shameless plug, I also work on an open-source pixel-art platformer [1]. It's
written in Lua and runs on Windows, OSX, and Linux. If you're looking to learb
game development, we're always looking for experienced developers to help out.

[1] [https://github.com/hawkthorne/hawkthorne-
journey](https://github.com/hawkthorne/hawkthorne-journey)

~~~
j_s
The immediate screenshot on the OP is a big win.

------
NanoWar
Latest checkin: "Added a toucan." :D

------
alexanderh
Ah, pixels. From technological limitation, to art.

~~~
vanderZwan
That said, I wish there was more innovation in the genre, if that makes any
sense.

------
akavel
If I understand correctly, the sourcecode (GPL) of the engine seems to be at:

[https://github.com/anura-engine/anura](https://github.com/anura-engine/anura)

(see [http://www.frogatto.com/developer](http://www.frogatto.com/developer)
for details)

------
lnanek2
Can't find the source code for the engine, so it's pretty worthless to
me...this is like someone open sourcing a Unity demo, there isn't anything
technical they've released just some graphics and game level maps which
typically you can't reuse in your own code anyway.

~~~
stefantalpalaru
The engine is open source and available at [https://github.com/anura-
engine/anura](https://github.com/anura-engine/anura)

------
fyolnish
.. there's no source code.

~~~
trin_
i think there is. the .cfg files include some kind of instructions, probably
for the engine.

------
trin_
seems like this is "only" the art and the .cfg files for usage with the anura
[1] engine.

[1] [https://github.com/anura-engine/anura](https://github.com/anura-
engine/anura)

